
Dog vs. cat: New data show which pet brings you more joy - iron0013
https://www.washingtonpost.com/
======
jjp
Title on the article is "Dog owners are much happier than cat owners, survey
finds".

And the article goes into correlation vs causation, highlighting that there
are likely other causes influencing the survey results including "...survey
data show that dog owners, for instance, are more likely to be married and own
their own homes than cat owners, both factors known to affect happiness and
life satisfaction"

Got to go and walk the dog and be happy.

------
grifball
here's a good link: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/04/05/dog-
owner...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/04/05/dog-owners-are-
much-happier-than-cat-owners-survey-finds/)

------
ct0
broken link

